
How the Slack outage impacted productivity [Data] - jorymackay
https://blog.rescuetime.com/slack-productivity-outage/
======
arkitaip
Not surprised. Slack is probably responsible for billions of dollars in lost
productivity every year.

------
LinuxBender
When Slack was down, I was able to get a couple extra days worth of work done.

